# Should Klavierspieler's cat come back?



## pollux (Nov 11, 2011)

Aaaaargh! I've seen that Klavierspieler has changed his lovely cat avatar for a boring portrait of a nobody-knows-who composer. 

The only way to remedy this situation is to make a poll to force him change his mind. So TC fellows recat, I mean react! This is an emergency!


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

I like cats, so I vote yes.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Definitely - it was a great picture! I gather the cat is his brother's.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Klavierspieler must bring back his cat.

My current avatar says that she prefers the Schumann portrait, but I disagree.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Possibly because of advancing cataracts, I couldn't make out the paw at a glance; it looked like a badly disfigured cat. Analogous to the cleft palate-harelipped kids I get pictures of in the mail. I will not be telling _Klavier_ what to do anytime soon... but I didn't like that picture.


----------



## pollux (Nov 11, 2011)

Hilltroll72 said:


> Possibly because of advancing cataracts, I couldn't make out the paw at a glance; it looked like a badly disfigured cat. Analogous to the cleft palate-harelipped kids I get pictures of in the mail. I will not be telling _Klavier_ what to do anytime soon... but I didn't like that picture.


:lol: In your case, I must agree. It's better that you don't tell Klavierspieler what to do.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

You know, I used to be a cat as well, two cats in one in fact, and those were the days when we could confuse people. He might go back to being a cat if I go back to being two.


----------



## GoneBaroque (Jun 16, 2011)

From my Libertarian point of view I think that Klavierspieler should do whatever Klavierspieler wants to do so long as it does not cause harm to anyone else.


----------



## pollux (Nov 11, 2011)

Sorry, there is no "Libertarian point of view" option in the poll.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

From my Catism point of view, I think Klavierspieler should not put the cat back because it is offensive to portray divine beings in avatars.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Cats make me sneeze so I vote 'no'


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

I voted "yes." I need no reason--I just like the cat.


----------



## Ravellian (Aug 17, 2009)

I agree with Hilltroll - it looked like a badly deformed cat. I'm glad it's gone. :devil:


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

Done!  [ filler ]


----------



## Ravellian (Aug 17, 2009)

*sigh*



...


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Ah well, hillbillies are used to misfortune.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay!


----------



## pollux (Nov 11, 2011)

Allelujah! Who said that polls were useless? 

Now I'm looking at it. Isn't it really cute?


----------



## pollux (Nov 11, 2011)

Now that we have won this battle, it's time to make another poll to convince ComposerOfAvantgarde to shorten his nickname. I can't click the






button to the right of his nick!

What? Not a good idea? Well, forget it...


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

pollux said:


> Now that we have won this battle, it's time to make another poll to convince ComposerOfAvantgarde to shorten his nickname. I can't click the
> View attachment 2988
> button to the right of his nick!
> 
> What? Not a good idea? Well, forget it...


 :devil:


----------



## GoneBaroque (Jun 16, 2011)

pollux said:


> Sorry, there is no "Libertarian point of view" option in the poll.


Isn't that discrimination?


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

GoneBaroque said:


> Isn't that discrimination?


Libertarians are a discriminating bunch. Have to be, to work out which government services to retain. I think they like the FDIC?


----------



## GoneBaroque (Jun 16, 2011)

Mostly Libertarians don't like government, period. Governments only legitimate functions are the defense of the nation and its borders.


----------

